

Worth Kickstarting? A virus that kills cancer. - huetsch
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/9508895/A-virus-that-kills-cancer-the-cure-thats-waiting-in-the-coldc.html?1

======
tokenadult
Please. Submitting canonical URLs (as wasn't done here) helps avoid duplicate
submissions. This same article has been submitted three times already in the
past two days.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4468436>

(three hours ago, with comment noting two previous submissions)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4466528>

(eighteen hours ago, with comments noting that the article promises more than
science can now deliver)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4463519>

(yesterday, no comments)

